# Editor's Choice Golf Equipment



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I would like to ask what do you think of Golf Digest Editor's Choice "Hot List" on Golf Equipment... Do you think they are accurate and reliable?

For example, for 2006

their #1 Driver is Nike SQ460
their #1 Irons is Nike SlingShot OSS

any comment?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would like to ask what do you think of Golf Digest Editor's Choice "Hot List" on Golf Equipment... Do you think they are accurate and reliable?
> 
> ...


Wonder what Nike's advertising budget is with them? I have very little faith in the objectivity of any publication that does product reviews for the same companies that also pay them for advertising.  

But that is strictly a subjective opinion as I don't read Golf Digest.... I'm also a bit of a cynic about such things :laugh:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

My thoughts are this. Golf Digest "Editor's Choice" are the clubs that are selling the most at the current time the HOT LIST was written.

That said. Will the Squatch be right for you? Maybe, maybe not. What is right for you is the driver, irons, wedges, putters that work best for your swing, your style of play.

I have played golf for 25 years and I read Golf Digest (3 year subscription this time around) However I do not pay attention of "HOT LISTS", that list does not make me run out and buy a new club. 

I am lucky since I live 5 minutes from a fairly big independent golf retailer. This retailer takes in lots of trades. So good used equipment, and the latest and greatest is available at lower prices. I rarely buy new. So the HOT LIST is not a factor for me.

Yes it is interesting to read the facts etc on the new clubs.This can also be done by accessing the OEM website.

However shiny new toys should not reach out and grab you. Take your time evaluating new clubs, hit demo clubs to be sure you like what you are buying. Then your bag should be full of "Your Hot List Clubs"


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Talk about words of wisdom. Your not going to get better then that from those two old pros. Us old farts live for the chance to impart wisdom to the younger generation, unfortunately for us, youth has this terrible habit of making up its own mind.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Talk about words of wisdom. Your not going to get better then that from those two old pros. Us old farts live for the chance to impart wisdom to the younger generation, unfortunately for us, youth has this terrible habit of making up its own mind.


Uhm, pls pardon my skills in English, but May I ask what do you mean?
Thanks


----------



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

*Editor's choice...*

Those are good for references. I tried some, and, just like what they always say, what works for others does not necessarily work for me.

I feel more comfortable with the reviews on The Golf Test USA. The equipment reviewed there worked better for me.

Cheers!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry if my posting was hard to understand. What I was trying to say was that GolfBum and FourPutt have a lot experience between the two of them, and both were attempting to impart some of that experience. My attempt at witticism leaves lots to be desired I guess.


----------



## The Driver (Dec 11, 2006)

*Seems bogus...*

I agree that the companies that pay the bills will always get favorable reviews. Not reliable at all.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Try before you buy is as well applied to golf as many other things, but what's hard to do in golf is genuinely learn how well a club works for you until you see whether you can control it or how far you can hit it.

I've bought new clubs based on how good they felt hitting them off a mat in the store, hoping they would send the ball on the desired flight path beyond the net 10 yards in front of me, hopefully into a distant horizon farther down the fairway... only to find that off real earth, they felt worse than in the shop... didn't go as far as I had hoped... or flew all over the place like a quail looking to escape buckshot!

(How's THAT for a run on sentance?)

Thank God for return policies, Callaway Golf Preowned and others of that type. I've been able to try a variety of clubs in hopes of finding the right one for me with no loss other than the cost of shipping.

As for the magazines? Good advertisers get good reviews.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I am lucky in the fact that I can try before I buy. Plus my store I deal with has an outdoor range. To me this is far better than indoor simulators that do not tell you what the ball flight is like 100 yards and beyond. 
I buy a lot of used clubs at that store. In fact out of 14 clubs in my current bag setup only 5 were new, the irons, driver, two wedges and one hybrid are used. All were tried at the range before being bought.
I am hesitant to buy a club on Ebay for the simple fact I like to hit them before I buy them.


----------

